# My Kansas Buck 12-03-05



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

I shot this buck this morning on a bean field at daylight.I filmed another buck just before him that was alot wider and just as tall but he didnt have the mass.I saw him and picked up my rifle and studied him and then i picked up my camera and filmed him for 30 seconds and he started getting nervous and i picked up my rifle again.I was hunting a 160 plus buck and i didnt see him.my buddy called me tonight as my flight was landing thanking me for making him go back this evening ,I will post a pic of him on here later.it was the buck i was hunting but i am glad Brian got him.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 4, 2005)

Could it get any taller and more massive?  

Nice buck!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

*another picture*

here is another pic


----------



## burkecoboy (Dec 4, 2005)

hope he's got tall ceilings, good lord.


----------



## bull0ne (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow......congrats on a plan that came together!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!! Congrats.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 4, 2005)

VERY nice


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 4, 2005)

That is an awesome buck anywhere!

Congrats on your season! You have slayed the mature bucks this year


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> That is an awesome buck anywhere!
> 
> Congrats on your season! You have slayed the mature bucks this year


Thanks Jeff. You have had an awsome year too with that brute you got. I think i am gonna hang it up for the year.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Dang Ultra!!!!!!!!!*

Is there anywhere you don't go to hunt?????

Good Buck!!!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 4, 2005)

Congrats Jerry!

Man is that buck tall and massive or what????  He's an awsome buck and a definite a shooter with charachter like that.  

What happen, did you finally get tired of shooting yotes or just got tired of sitting in the cold wind?....


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

HT2 said:
			
		

> Is there anywhere you don't go to hunt?????
> 
> Good Buck!!!!!


I had to think about that one.I was gonna say Florida but i would like to go there and get an osceola Turkey  
That Kansas hunt was probably the toughest i have done in a while.I walked about 6 miles Friday morning glassing draws up and down hills.It started off all wrong, I think my guide was testing me.The first couple of days he sent me to an area with no food source.I didnt hardly see nothing but coyotes. I saw 20 one morning.At 10:30 thursday morning i committed to killing coyotes after they had ran all the deer out of the draws.In 30 minutes i had coyotes laying all over those hillsides.I was pretty aggravated.Well my guide came to get me and i told him what i did and he said how far away were they and i showed him the hillsides between 300 and 400 yards.He said well atleast i know you can shoot that ultramag.He said now you can go hunt some bean fields.Friday afternoon i saw 40 deer. 35 does and 5 bucks. 2 of the bucks were in the 130s.Then saturday morning at daylight i filmed a good 8 point that would score around 150 and i passed him up.Then i looked up and ole skyscraper came easing down the fenceline into the beanfield.The rest is history.I have never killed a buck with tines that long.His g-2s are 14 inches long and mass measurements are up to 7inches around.He had it all but width, but i cant pass a deer like him he is too cool.Here is one more picture that shows  that he has 5 points on the left side.You cant see it in the other pictures.My guide was proud he said i was a good sport and didnt get discouraged.You have to always remember you can go from a zero to a hero in a split second.I want to go back already.


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 4, 2005)

Awsome buck man !!!
 I sure would hate for him to try and stick me with those G2s. Good lord!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 4, 2005)

*Wow! Wow! Wow!*

Incredible buck. Congratulations ultramag!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 4, 2005)

Awesome buck Jerry....I bet you don't have much room left on your wall for more deer....I wouldn't hesitate on a buck like that....Congrats on one awesome season...You are a heck of a hunter...


----------



## kevincox (Dec 4, 2005)

Great buck! You have had one heck of a season! 2 GREAT GA bucks , Missouri giant and now a Kansas monster! It doesn't get much better than that in my book.Congrats on all of them!


----------



## Carp (Dec 4, 2005)

Man, what a deer!


----------



## Trigabby (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow!  What a great deer!  Good thing you didn't shoot him in Dooly County.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2005)

Interesting and impressive rack....look at the mass and length....gotta love Kansas!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Awesome buck Jerry....I bet you don't have much room left on your wall for more deer....I wouldn't hesitate on a buck like that....Congrats on one awesome season...You are a heck of a hunter...


Thanks Brandon.You are a heck of a hunter yourself.I tell you what im glad its over i am pretty tired.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

kevincox said:
			
		

> Great buck! You have had one heck of a season! 2 GREAT GA bucks , Missouri giant and now a Kansas monster! It doesn't get much better than that in my book.Congrats on all of them!


Thanks Kevin. I have been blessed with horns this year.I did shoot right under a 160 class with my bow in missouri.I thought about going after him again before the season ends on january 15 but i just dont think i have it left in me.That deer hurt my feelings i missed him barely, i shot him for 20 yards and he was 28 yards.He was 20 inches wide with 11 inch tines,  a beautiful 10 pt. I guess it wasnt his time to go.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 4, 2005)

Ultramag,
    Wow, what a season you have had. Congratulations on all of the success you have had this year. It is truly an honor to get to hear all of your stories here on woody's. I hope one day I'm able to find the right connections, and have enough money saved up to go and hunt all of these fabulous places the lord has blessed for incredible hunting lands. It seems you are definitely on the right road for deer hunting success!!! Congrats to you once again!


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 4, 2005)

Absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 4, 2005)

Good Gracious! That is a thing of beauty!   Congratulations again!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Congrats Jerry!
> 
> Man is that buck tall and massive or what????  He's an awsome buck and a definite a shooter with charachter like that.
> 
> What happen, did you finally get tired of shooting yotes or just got tired of sitting in the cold wind?....


Hey milti i have been trying to call you.I rang your phone as soon as i squeezed the trigger.I always call you first, where have you been hiding.I guess youve been striper fishing.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

Taylor Co. said:
			
		

> Good Gracious! That is a thing of beauty!   Congratulations again!


Thank you my friend


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

Hunter Haven said:
			
		

> Ultramag,
> Wow, what a season you have had. Congratulations on all of the success you have had this year. It is truly an honor to get to here all of your stories here on woody's. I hope one day I'm able to find the right connections, and have enough money saved up to go and hunt all of these fabulous places the lord has blessed for incredible hunting lands. It seems you are definitely on the right road for deer hunting success!!! Congrats to you once again!


Thank you. I like telling my stories just like it happened.I will try to point you in the right direction.I dont recommend the place i went in missouri.But if i can get back in on this kansas hunt i want to go.Call me sometime and we can talk and i will tell you about it.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 4, 2005)

What a stud!!!

That 8pt looks like he'll easily go over 140".  That's what I think at least.

Beautiful deer Ultra.

Tommy


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> What a stud!!!
> 
> That 8pt looks like he'll easily go over 140".  That's what I think at least.
> 
> ...


Thanks tommy
Yeah he is a main frame 9 pt.You can see in the last picture that he has 5 on his left beam and 4 on the right with 2 sticker points off his right base about 1 and half inches long each.He scores a little over 150" The deer i was hunting is a 13 point and my buddy got him yesterday evening and he just called and said he grossed 169". He got him out of the same blind, But i am still happy with my deer, i like the character and mass no matter what he adds up to.It all worked out for the best.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 4, 2005)

Congrats to your buddy too!!

I'd feel the same way you do about that deer.  Lot's of character all the way around.

Again, what a buck!!

Tommy


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

Thomas Lackey said:
			
		

> Congrats to your buddy too!!
> 
> I'd feel the same way you do about that deer.  Lot's of character all the way around.
> 
> ...


I will take a picture of his buck tomorrow, they are on their way home with my deer and theirs.They have a 17 hour drive.Man i am glad i flew home.I left wichita and was in atlanta in 1 1/2 hours, we had a 90 mph tailwind and shortened our flight by 30 minutes.I have done enough driving this year.Gotta love an airplane!!


----------



## Adirondacker (Dec 4, 2005)

There's a brute. Congratulations.


----------



## big buck down (Dec 4, 2005)

TALL WAY TO GO


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 4, 2005)

ultramag said:
			
		

> Hey milti i have been trying to call you.I rang your phone as soon as i squeezed the trigger.I always call you first, where have you been hiding.I guess youve been striper fishing...



I saw I had a missed call from and figured you had a biggun down...Man was that an understatement...

Actually I was in Pensacola picking up the new boat when you called.  I just got in last night with it around 10:30 and man was I tired after that trip.  Unfortunately there was no way for me to fly with the boat... 

Congrats again on that buck, he's awsome! 

Once you get all those mounted, you need to have a photo shoot with all of them mounted on the side of an old barn somewhere...


----------



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> I saw I had a missed call from and figured you had a biggun down...Man was that an understatement...
> 
> Actually I was in Pensacola picking up the new boat when you called.  I just got in last night with it around 10:30 and man was I tired after that trip.  Unfortunately there was no way for me to fly with the boat...
> 
> ...


I know milton. I just counted and i have 21 deer mounted and a lot of horn mounts and lord knows how many horns in my shop that i cut off.I think i am gonna have to go ahead and finish my basement.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 4, 2005)

That is one awesome buck. He looks like a freak his antlers are so big. Congratulations on your season.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Man, that is as nice a main frame 8 point as you will ever see, I love a good 8 point like that they are so rare. I have been to Sascatchewan the last 2 years and took a 140 and a 125 class buck, but I am real interested in Kansas if you have time I would like to ask some questions about your hunt and outfitter.


----------



## striper commander (Dec 5, 2005)

Great buck jerry, i have been sitting in the stand the last few days daydreaming about what you were going to get, congrats on a great season.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 5, 2005)

My Lord what an amazing animal!  Congrats Jerry


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2005)

Congratulations on a super nice buck.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 5, 2005)

One more yall you gotta see the mass on this buck.Its hard to tell by the other pictures


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 5, 2005)

Man, that is an awesome buck.

Youmay need to do a full body mount on him so you don't have to raise the ceiling in your house.

Congratulations....


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Congrats.*

Congratulations Jerry!!


I pulled it up this moring and Bob had to call Sr. up and hear the story.


Michael


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 5, 2005)

man o man!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Dec 5, 2005)

What County in Kansas was that deer taken? 

I have hunted in Stafford County (about 2 hours west of Wichita) with good results.


----------



## MSU bowhunter (Dec 5, 2005)

That is an AWESOME buck! Congrats.


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 5, 2005)

very nice buck jerry! man....WHAT BASE'S!!! i reckon i'm fixin' to get my rainsuit on and get back to the woods on this rainy day...although its doubtful i'll see anything like that.

CONGRATULATION'S!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrads on a great buck


----------



## ultramag (Dec 5, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> very nice buck jerry! man....WHAT BASE'S!!! i reckon i'm fixin' to get my rainsuit on and get back to the woods on this rainy day...although its doubtful i'll see anything like that.
> 
> CONGRATULATION'S!


Thanks Louie
He is on the way home now.I just talked to my buddy and he was coming thru st louis Missouri.He has 4 giant bucks sticking up in the bed of his truck.He said he was fueling up a minute ago and a guy about ran into the gas pump looking


----------



## the HEED! (Dec 5, 2005)

Skyscraper


----------



## ultramag (Dec 5, 2005)

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> Skyscraper


thats the exact word i used to describe him when i was filming him you can hear me say it


----------



## raghorn (Dec 6, 2005)

That's a skyscraper! Congrats!


----------



## COYOTE X (Dec 7, 2005)

Ultramag, Its Always Sweeter When You Have To Work For It First, But, Good Lord, What A Beast! .......that Is One Of The Most Impressive Bucks I've Seen. Congrat's! Coyote X


----------



## huntfish (Dec 7, 2005)

That is an awesome buck.  Congratulations.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 7, 2005)

COYOTE X said:
			
		

> Ultramag, Its Always Sweeter When You Have To Work For It First, But, Good Lord, What A Beast! .......that Is One Of The Most Impressive Bucks I've Seen. Congrat's! Coyote X


Thank you sir
I don't mind working for them.If you went hunting with a guide and he said sit right here and this buck will be here at such and such time it would not be the same. We got to this beanfield and we put our heads together on where to put the blind and i was down in the river bottom cutting limbs and trees where i could see and he had never seen this buck before.I did hunt hard for this deer and i am thankful for him.


----------



## leo (Dec 8, 2005)

*ultramag*

Thanks for the pics and the stories, look forward to your fine threads each season


----------



## willbuck (Dec 8, 2005)

Amazing mass.


----------



## meriwether john (Dec 8, 2005)

Trigabby said:
			
		

> Wow!  What a great deer!  Good thing you didn't shoot him in Dooly County.....




Looks like those beams are quite a bit longer than 16". That buck is legal anywhere in the solar system.
AWESOME ANIMAL! Congrats Mag. Hope Santa has backup to take the place of all those going on your wall this year


----------



## displacedhntr (Dec 9, 2005)

We need to stop posting pictures of these kansas bucks or there wont be anymore deer hunters in Ga.     
Great job and nice buck.  Cabt wait to see the picture of your friends buck.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 9, 2005)

displacedhntr said:
			
		

> We need to stop posting pictures of these kansas bucks or there wont be anymore deer hunters in Ga.
> Great job and nice buck.  Cabt wait to see the picture of your friends buck.


I am waiting on him to email me a picture of hime, but i dont know how long that will take.His scored 169". I tell you his deer scored more than mine but if you put the 2 bucks side by side i probably still would have shot the one i did.He is unique for sure.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 9, 2005)

meriwether john said:
			
		

> Looks like those beams are quite a bit longer than 16". That buck is legal anywhere in the solar system.
> AWESOME ANIMAL! Congrats Mag. Hope Santa has backup to take the place of all those going on your wall this year


Yeah i didnt quite get what he was saying. I just didnt comment.I think he is a good deer.


----------



## dominantpredator (Dec 9, 2005)

Now that is some freaking mass


----------



## TallPines (Dec 9, 2005)

That is not the biggest deer I've ever seen, but something about it that makes you not want to take your eyes off of it. I think I would of shot that one over the one you were hunting if they were side by side. The Lord is looking down on you. Congratualtions on an awesome season. Man - I love that deer!


----------



## toddboucher (Dec 9, 2005)

Nice Elk I mean Deer.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 9, 2005)

TallPines said:
			
		

> That is not the biggest deer I've ever seen, but something about it that makes you not want to take your eyes off of it. I think I would of shot that one over the one you were hunting if they were side by side. The Lord is looking down on you. Congratualtions on an awesome season. Man - I love that deer!


I have killed 5 bucks that score higher than him but he is awsome.He is different and i know the lord is looking down on me in more ways than hunting.Thank you for the congrats.


----------



## Rob (Dec 9, 2005)

Awesome deer congrats!!!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Dec 11, 2005)

Congratulations Ultramag!  That is absolutely one of the most impressive bucks that I have ever seen.  He's beautiful.  I've been debating on whether or not to go on a Kansas bowhunt next year, and you just sold me a ticket.  I'd love to hear a little more info about your outfitter or another one that you would recomend for bowhunting.  Congrats again.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Dec 11, 2005)

Good Gracious! Man that is one tall rack and what mass! 

Congratulations on a real wallhanger.

S-N-H


----------



## gabowman (Dec 12, 2005)

With mass and height like that I woulda shot quick. It seems odd that a deer that heavy with that much antler didnt have any more width though. Congrats on a very nice buck!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 12, 2005)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Me and Haven were talking about this deer yesterday....Man, out of all the deer Jerry has taken, this one is by far my favorite!!! Awesome buck!!


----------



## Dub (Jun 10, 2007)

It's a monster!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 16, 2007)

bump to the top for a FINE buck....This is by far my favorite of Jerry's kills...


----------



## ultramag (Aug 16, 2007)

Hunter Haven said:


> Ultramag,
> Wow, what a season you have had. Congratulations on all of the success you have had this year. It is truly an honor to get to hear all of your stories here on woody's. I hope one day I'm able to find the right connections, and have enough money saved up to go and hunt all of these fabulous places the lord has blessed for incredible hunting lands. It seems you are definitely on the right road for deer hunting success!!! Congrats to you once again!



We will be there soon Haven..Next year in 08..Me and you and Brandon and Bowhunter  "Roger" need to book him for an awsome rut or pre rut bowhunt in november..That would be incredible..4 hunting fanatics turned loose in Kansas..something would die


----------



## t bird (Aug 18, 2007)

*Ultramag..*

Jerry, I got my Tag in the mail about a month ago or so!!!!!!! I can't wait!! Oh Yeah nice buck again!!


----------



## privatepilot (Aug 21, 2007)

H_ll of a buck! Congrats!!


----------

